# South Wales Startup Anyone?



## bpsmith (17 Jul 2014)

I read an article somewhere recently, about new breeds of cycle club who link through Social Media or Strava. This was in addition to, or instead of actual real life meets and rides.

It was extremely interesting and made me think about setting one up in South Wales. It's just an idea at present, but would anyone be interested in something like this?

The concept I have in mind is to start it small, as a Strava based club, and then increase in numbers from there. Can start as a virtual thing at first, but then expand to meets too.

I have been fairly keen on joining a local club for a while, but looking at their websites has put me off, as they seem stuffy and elitist at times. I also can't commit to turning up each and every meet and I don't want to let anyone down. I can't be alone in this view?

Feel free to reply with your thoughts guys?

I may be completely off the mark. We shall see.


----------



## bpsmith (17 Jul 2014)

Just to clarify, I am not suggesting that the clubs are ACTUALLY elitist or stuffy, but that my perception is that presently. I am not knocking them, but it has put me off, and I am sure that I am probably not alone.

This is just an idea at present and might be proven wrong.


----------



## Shadowfax (17 Jul 2014)

Sounds good to me I'm in.
Thumbs up.


----------



## matt123890 (23 Jul 2014)

i am in aswell let me know !


----------



## huwsparky (12 Aug 2014)

Where are you based?


----------



## Shadowfax (13 Aug 2014)

Are we going to get this off the ground then ?
How about forming the club within another site ? Strava or Face book for instance.


----------



## Stantheman (27 Aug 2014)

I am in South Wales (Caerphilly area) and would be very interested in this as well.


----------



## longy65 (6 Sep 2014)

How about Dragons CycleChat Wheelers ? 
On Strava so everyone can see each other's rides and the area they live!


----------



## Stantheman (6 Sep 2014)

I am ok with that, only just started using strava and am lagging behind technology though


----------



## dee.jay (7 Sep 2014)

Can I play? (Bridgend)


----------



## Stantheman (7 Sep 2014)

How do we get this going then?


----------



## longy65 (7 Sep 2014)

Club set up on Strava....Dragons Cyclechat Wheelers, open to all to join and share rides!


----------



## Stantheman (7 Sep 2014)

No such club is what I get when I search


----------



## longy65 (7 Sep 2014)

Made it on the iPad and just looked again, it's there in Clubs 

What's your Strava name, I can then invite you to join?


----------



## jowwy (7 Sep 2014)

I'm in South Wales too - can I join in

I can't find the club on strava either


----------



## dee.jay (7 Sep 2014)

Yeah can't find it either - found the main Cyclechat one though


----------



## longy65 (7 Sep 2014)

Don't understand it, the clubs on my page and activities, however I just searched the clubs and it's not there either 
Maybe it takes time for Strava to register?


----------



## Stantheman (7 Sep 2014)

Is there a setting to make the club public or such like.


----------



## Shadowfax (17 Sep 2014)

One cannot help feeling we are not doing very well with this lol


----------



## dee.jay (17 Sep 2014)

Well I still can't find the club but now I'm getting into Strava it would be good to find locals to ride against


----------



## CycleHighInValhalla (22 Nov 2014)

Has this got any further ? I'd agree with the opening post about clubs seeming stuck up etc , hence I ride alone or with the odd buddy


----------



## Stantheman (22 Nov 2014)

Still gone no further I belive.


----------

